# Pregnancy and Parenting Chat Thread - Second (or more) Time Around



## Tillypops

A new thread for you to chat on ladies.

Love
Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi all

This will be so useful it is a totally different experience having a lo to look after while being pg, goodness knows how breastfeeding will go. Look forward to comparing notes and getting tips.

xxx


----------



## miraclex2

Hi sleepypenguin hope we get loads more ladies joining us very very soon. This thread is a really good idea. Have you any signs of bubba make an appearnace anytime soon? x


----------



## Spaykay

Hi ladies! Is this for whilst we're pg or when bubs has come too?

All I can say so far is don't worry if LO jumps on bump...bump doesn't seem to care lol

Kay xxx


----------



## Tillypops

Both!


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, lovely to have a new place to chat - being pg a second time is v different, plus I am so less organised this time.

This is going to be an exciting thread - two of you overdue already! Looking forward to hearing happy news soon.

Kx


----------



## miraclex2

Kay, C wants me to pick him up loads lately and I feel so bad saying no, I'm sure little bean is tucked up and all safe hey x

Hello KG how are you? x

I have been feeling very sicky the last few days much sooner than what I did with C, at this point with C I didnt even know I was pregnant    x


----------



## daisy-may

im loving this thread !!!!


Found the TTC another miracle great and the girles on there were and are fab !!!!


But this is going to be a great one ....


daisy xxx 


Fab idea Tillypops


----------



## Tillypops

Why, thank you! *takes a bow*

xxx


----------



## Giulia77

Hi everyone! I love this new thread: brilliant idea!

My name is Giulia and I live in Madrid. After being blessed with a wonderful baby boy in june 2010, I am now 21 weeks pregnant (both after ICSI). 
This pregnancy is being much more difficoult than the first one and I hope to be able to enjoy it ASAP (currently waiting for amniocentesis results due to some problems at 20 weeks scan :-(

Xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Well hi Giulia...I live in Madrid too! Seems we have s few things in common! Hope the tests are all clear.


Kay xxx


----------



## Giulia77

Hi Spay! Great to know we are "neighbours" ;-)
Not long to go for you!!! I bet you are super excited!


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Hi girls, thanks Tilly. Will post later when the rain has returned xx


----------



## Hetty 27

Great idea. And lots of familiar faces

Everything is so different this time around. I've no idea what will happen when the baby comes. Hopefully I'll be calm with experience


----------



## some1

Hello 

Just seen Tilly's signpost to this thread, so thought I would pop in to say hello!  Great idea for a thread Tilly!

Some1

xx


----------



## Tillypops

Hello!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Hey can i join you!    We somehow got a natural BFP in july.     not even TTC, sold all babys baby stuff,    so as you can imagine bit of a shock!


----------



## some1

Wow, congratulations Mighty Mini!  That must have been a wonderful surprise!  How are you feeling?  Have you had much morning sickness? 

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

feeling fine. No MS    I just felt quesy.


----------



## Spaykay

Hi might mini! - had you not even considered doing another tx? I am a hogger and have the basement fulllllll of boxes of baby stuff. It's girls and I'm having a boy...but I just can't let go!

How lovely, lots of people I know from varying threads here. I post on too many at the mo and will never keep up once baby is here.

Kay xxx


----------



## some1

MM - ooh that's good that you haven't had ms, not nice to deal with when you've a little one around!

Spaykay - just seen that you are 40w1, any signs yet?  Very exciting!  How are you feeling about the prospect of giving birth?

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Spay - No, we decided not to have anymore    we couldn't afford tx plus the expense of another    hey ho!


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Yes great idea for a thread.

Well I have DS1 who is 3 and have just had DS2 who is now 8 days old! Pregnancy with a LO was definately harder but DS1 loves DS2 and is so excited so thats good. He keeps saying ' ah he's sooo cute'. We do have to watch him quite closely though as he tends to be a bit too enthusiastic and does not realise his own strength or how delicate baby is! I have felt much more relaxed in the first few days with DS2 though as things are not so unknown and scary!

Look forward to chatting to you all

SS


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

SS congrats


----------



## Tillypops

I can see I'm going to have trouble with you lot! I sense you may be quite chatty!


----------



## Shooting star

Tilly

I think so too. You have a good idea and look what happens!  

SS


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Hi girls,

I thought I'd jump in and say this thread is worth a read if you're worrying how you'll cope with more than one - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172888.0.

Good luck to all of you........seeing your LO's interacting with each other is the most amazing thing ever!

Chux xx


----------



## Spaykay

SS - hiya!

Some1 - feeling poo...not sure uf that's a labour sign or not though  SP is also due NOW!

MM - I'd just decided to use our 2 frosties when I found out I was pg.

Night night 

Kay xxx


----------



## some1

Spaykay - sorry to hear that you are feeling poo, hope you feel better before you start hatching.  Took ages for me to work out what SP meant, then read back through the thread and spotted Sleepy Penguin

Sleepy Penguin - Sorry I didn't ask after you before   , how are you doing?  Any signs yet?

How exciting having both of you on here ready to pop!

Shooting Star - congratulations on your new arrival!  Glad ds1 is getting on well with ds2.  Those early days go so quickly, hope you really enjoy them.

Tilly - that's what you get for coming up with a good idea for a thread!   

Some1

xx


----------



## *shelly*

Hi!

Can I join in too.

I have a dd who is 2 1/2 and am 38 weeks pregnant. DD arrived at 38+1 so I'm hoping this one won't wait too long either, moving house Saturday though so probably best it stays in til after!!

Look forward to getting to know everyone and picking up any tips on coping with a toddler and baby as I'm panicking!

X


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi ladies

Busy busy on here already the lucky few hey   .

Think things may be happening leaving DH to sleep could be a long haul ahead took 21 hours last time from this stage. Won't have internet in hos as phone broke so will update as and when, whilst I am terrified I am in labour I also really hope it's not a false alarm IYKWIM. 

How you doing Spaykay the race is on   .

Shelly DS was born at 39 weeks and I have been getting worked up for every day we have gone past that, I guess I am saying don't pin your hopes on everything being the same as last time (hope that it is though).

Catch up soon.

xxx


----------



## Spaykay

SP - doh...looks like ur beating me! Nothing here. Hope things have speeded up and ur pushing as we speak!

Shelly - hiya. I'll have to race u now instead! A friend of mine due in 2 weeks had her baby 2 days agi. Minezare such lazy bones....the Spanish genes in them!

some1 - thanks. Feeling better today. Gonna sleep now as DH has just taken DD to school. I cried happy tears as she ran up to him for a hug and shut her eyes giving him the best 'I love u daddy' snuggle. Means a lot as we've been having some big daddy rejection issues.

Off to sleep now whilst I can.

Kay xxx


----------



## *shelly*

Sp- how exciting! Hope this is it for you. I read that on average 2nd labours are about half as long. You're much nicer than me, I would have woke dh from the start!!    yes all along I've had 38 weeks or earlier in my head but now realise that's unlikely as it gets closer, that's the bad part about having an earlier 1st baby.

Spaykay - somehow I think you'll be winning that race!!


----------



## miraclex2

Ohhhh SP    this is it for you, how exciting x

Shelly I hope your right about 2nd labour being half aslong with ds mine was 45hrs and an emergency section at the end of it    x Ohhh moving house wow I moved house 6wks before ds was due and found it exhausting x

Spay hopefully not to long for you now    x Awwww dd doing that to dh is lovely I have to say C is a bit of a daddys boy at the minute, he varies from week to week sometimes mammy boy sometimes daddys boy    x

Shooting star congrats on the birth of ds2, I'm glad to hear its more relaxing 2nd time round I was a bit of a panicker with ds, I suppose a lot of first time mothers are like that hey x

Mighty mini congrats on your natural bfp, this is also a natural bfp for us    luckily i kept everything from ds only have a new pram to buy as sold the last one as wouldnt fit in our car, when I had ds I didnt drive only passed my test when ds was 1yr old x

Hello to everyone else quite a few of us on here going to take sometime to remeber everyones name and what stages there at x

Had 3rd injection today ohhhhh it really stung but its a small price to pay hey x


----------



## Tillypops

Afraid I'm not one of those Volunteers that does lists, so you'll just have to get to know each other the hard way!!!

Very exciting that there could be a little one soon.

xxxx


----------



## daisy-may

WOW ... how fast does this one move !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


will attempt a couple of personals as all3 of mine are quite happy playing ....


Kay - come on baby come greet your mummy !!!!not long now hon xxx


Coles m - has it sunk in yet ?? once again many congrats xxx


shelly - wow moving house on sat and just about to pop ....   , your a brave woman !!! I moved house with 3 month old twins and a toddler and did all the packing and moving on our own, wouldnt re-cmmend it though !!!!


Sleepy - not long now hon x 


Bambi - love ya hon xx


SS - i too have to keep an eye on dex with the twins, sometimes he just loves them too much    .... aargh !!!


some1, hetty and the others ive forgotten ... big love to you all   


as for me, trying to fill in a job application but struggling to get motivated and alsp having trouble getting references ... been out of work ( im a teacher ) for 2 years and old collegues are saying its been too long to get a reference from them .... and having trouble getting hold of the old head teacher too ... aargh !!!! Closing date monday !!!!!!!!!!!!!


anyway, my dads here to take dex out for an hour or so and daisy has rolled over onto the wet grass and is starting to loose it ... and max, well hes just smiling at me    ....


kids .... LOVE THEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


daisy xx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

C's mum,  didnt realise they were injections, thought was pills x

Kay, enjoy your sleep. Ive got 2 days off while nannas on duty. They're going swimming this morning. Glad EG is warming to daddy more- in time for your new little one needing you. Bet dh is excited about having a son. Will he be at the birth or is he having EG? x


----------



## some1

Wow, loads of new posts since last night!  Haven't got time to do a long post, just wanted to say ..

Sleepy Penguin - hope you are getting on okay, don't be terrified of labour hun   , just keep saying to yourself 'I CAN do this, I have done it before', thinking that way really helped me.

and hello to everyone else   

Some1

xx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi ladies

Still here defo in labour but between contractions is quite long at the mo. 

xxx


----------



## daisy-may

Whoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sleepy ... bring on the baby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lots love daisy xx


----------



## KG

ooooh - SP, hoping everything goes smoothly for you and you don't have to wait too long!

Wow this thread is moving quickly, I will have a read back before posting again.

Kx


----------



## DazeyJ

Ooh this looks like the thread for me! 

Does first pregnancy but second LO fit in ok?

Good luck SP!


----------



## Tillypops

I reckon it does.


----------



## Spaykay

Dazey - certainly does! Do u know what ur having? How exciting!

SP - go girl!

Bambi - DH will be with me. Mum up for birth and EG in school during day. I have about 100 people on stand by for any just in case situations! Lol enjoy your 'time off'

Kay xxx


----------



## miraclex2

Yeyyyy SP hope it goes really fast hun x

Bambi yep unfortuantly its injections, with C had them until 13weeks...ohhh enjoy your nice chilled afternoon x

Daisy awwww the twins sound adorable, gladto hear Dex loves them I'm quite worried about C being jealous. It is sinking in a little bit lol was a shock for all we were trying I honestly didnt think I would be so lucky again    have apt with cons on tuesday hopefully be booked in for early scan x

DazeyJ of course it does hello and welcome x

DP has just took C into town so I'm having a little relax before work, we took him to the beach this morning he loves it, weather is goregous far to warm to be driving around at work in a red hot car with no air con x


----------



## Giulia77

Sleepy Pinguin, thinking of you! Everything will be ok and soon you will have your baby with you!


----------



## Giulia77

I am still waiting for amnio results and going insane...I feel wors ethat during the dreaded 2ww before testing...


----------



## Spaykay

When will they give you the results Giulia? Are you doing the privately or with the Social Security? We're with Arganda at the moment but plan to give birth in Gregorio Marañon. Keeping my eyes peeled for your news, must be nerve wracking hun (((hugs)))

C's mummy - what do you do to be driving around so much? Enjoy your free time.

Off to 'make' a curry (homepride sauce involved!!!)

Kay xxx


----------



## Giulia77

Thanks Kay, I am doing privately at the moment at Ruben but not very happy (on top of other issues they make me wait around 1 hour and half every appointment...). I miss so much my hospital in London where I gave birth to my first one...
I bet you are looming forward to meeting your lo: I hope curry helps ;-)


----------



## Giulia77

It was "looking forward"...


----------



## DazeyJ

Thanks for the welcome girls, am a stalker on spring/summer 2009 when our LO was born so recognise some of your names from that...

Spaykay - we are having a little boy! Very exciting..but took us a while to get used to the idea   best of luck with that curry....hope you don't get heartburn instead of contractions  

AFM - the countdown is getting too close for me now...am desparately trying to get myself psychologically/physically prepared! Am going on a hypnobirthing course tomorrow and up to try and clear out our new arrivals room (the junk room right now, poor little fella) Our LO's room was done and all her clothes were washed and ironed at this stage before


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

G,  

C's mum, bet your dp's strutting round the house like some stud eh!  

Kay, good luck for the birth when the time comes. Will anyone post a birth announcement or will we all be left in suspense!? Very jealous your at the finishing line and getting snuggly newborn cuddles any day now! Tho im sort of glad I can do christmas minus the madness and stuff everything bad with babies as an excuse x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Just found out we are having a  

Good luck sp


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Sorry in advance that I will not be able to remember everybody. I think this thread must be going for an award for the fastest moving thread! Definately meeting a need!

Mighty Mini - great news, another team blue for the thread

Bambi - I had not even thought as far as Christmas but I bet it sneaks up on us all really quickly.

Dazey - Welcome - I think we often get a bit more relaxed about preparations for 2nd little ones.

Giulia - sorry you are not very impressed with your care

Spaykay - hi, not long for you now hopefully

Coles M - Yes lovely day but far too hot to be in the car!

Tilly - You may just have created yourself an extensive workload!

KG, Daisy, Some1 - hi

SP - Watching this space!

Shelly - hope you dont have to wait too long

AFM - Well we have survived the first week with 2 little ones! Finding it easier than being pg with another little one though. DS1 has just looked at my tummy and said 'your tummy is still big, when is the next baby coming out!' He was disappointed when I said there was not another one in there but he does have apoint, I still look about 6 months pg!

SS


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Ss, forgiveable from a little one  
Do u mean u are less tired with 2 than when pg?x

Mm, congrats  isnt it exciting when you're able to start planning and daydreaming in colour x

Daisy, am lining up all my twin related q's   but firstly, roughly how many nappies do you get through each week with your 2?x


----------



## Just a girl

Oooooh just found you all! 

Tilly great Idea, I was starting to feel a bit bad moaning away on spring/summer with certian issues especially when some are desperate for number 2 feels as though I'm being insensitive at times.

Will catch up properly soon.  xxx


----------



## miraclex2

Wow how many posts since I was on this afternoon to tired for personals been a long hot day today I really need to get a car with air con   

Kay I'm a cough cough debt collector lol hope the curry works x

I did another clearblue digital today, dont know why it was just in cupboard shouting me and it said pregnant 2-3 woo hooo on Monday it said 1-2 so things are def pregressing just    it stays that way x


----------



## Shooting star

Coles M - I bet thats an interesting job. I could never resist the clearblue either and great watching the sweeks go up.

Just a girl - I know what you mean, sometimes its hard to talk about things when you are worried about upsetting others.

Bambi - yes he is only 3 and has me in stitches half the time with what he says. Not exactly less tired, as I am getting less sleep now as LO is feeding every 2 hours at night but when pg I was in alot of pain with that hip problem and also on lots of hormone medication that made me feel fairly unwell. Now LO is here I have stopped most of the hormone meds and therefore the side effects have gone and the hip pain has improved so I feel better in myself.

SS


----------



## miraclex2

Shooting star very interesting at times    I really enjoy it, its such an easy job and as I'm self employed I can choose what hours I work...so my mam can mind C for me while I work x


----------



## Giulia77

Shooting, I am glad things are going well with 2 little ones: that makes me feel better 
Your DS1 is very nice!!! I am sure in no time you will be slim and wonderful!

Mighty M, congratulation on another boy!!! Two boys exatly like me ;-)

Coles mummy, congratulation on your digital test ;-)

Bambi, so you will have three little girls! That is wonderful!

Well, I got my amnio results: our baby is healthy and it is another BOY!!! very relieved and happy!!!


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

G, really glad all is ok but sorry you've had all that uneccessary stress & anxiety x

Jag, know how you feel. We have a lovely group of mums on s/s and totally belong there but yes we are in an enviable position and I think our worries/moans will be better recieved amongst others on board the same boat here 

But altho the title of the group helps everyone find their way here, *we need a new nick name. Any ideas anyone?* x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

G - Meant to say, congrats on the amnio. I had CVS test, bit like amnio but done earlier.


----------



## Spaykay

Guilia - brilliant news!

Dazey - am I supposed to iron the babies clothes? Oops!

I reckon (hope) I might drop in the next few days.

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## Giulia77

Thanks, Bambi, Kay and Mighty Mini!


----------



## Tillypops

Just be aware that I can't put a nickname in the thread title so that it keeps consistency throughout the boards. Sorry.


----------



## miraclex2

giulia fab news you must be so relieved and congrats on the blue bump x 

Another lovely day here today so another trip to the beach, were taking my niece and nephew with us, so should be mayhem but fun    x


----------



## Shooting star

Final visit from MW today (day 10) before being handed over to the health visitor. Only problem she would not give an appointment time. She said she could be here any time between 8am and 6pm so we have to stay in all day in such lovely weather. I asked if she could be a little more specific eg morning or afternoon and got told 'We are not a supermarket delivery service, we are busy people and cant be at your beck and call' I thought that was rediculously rude and anyway at least supermarkets give you a 2 hour window! Not impressed.  

SS


----------



## Giulia77

Coles, enjoy the weather and have a wonderful time at the beach with the family!

Shooting, the MW was really rude...i hope she has already visited you so you have all the afternoon free and you can enjoy some time outside with your "brand new baby"! Have a great time! 
Xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

rude Bint


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks ladies

The moody midwife did not come. She sent a colleague of hers who was really really nice, I could not fault her, very king and caring and with a sense of humour. She came at 11.30am so we are off out now to enjoy some sunshine.

SS


----------



## some1

Giulia - great news, congratulations!

SleepyP - thinking of you, hope all going well

Spay - whatever happens you haven't got long to go!

DaeyJ - hello! hope you enjoy your hypnobirthing course today, did you do it last time round too?

Shooting Star -    to your mw, what a terrible attitude!!!  You asked a perfectly reasonable question!  Hope she came early and you've been able to enjoy your day!

Coles Mammy - hope you are having a lovely day at the beach, I can't believe its October and the weather is like this!

Hope everyone else is having a lovely day, still working out who everyone else is so apologies for missing people out.

AFM - my parents have got my toddler for a few hours so I am enjoying a bit of time with just me and baby A, she doesn't get any where near the amount of attention from me as J did at her age but hopefully that will improve as she gets older and we can all do activities together (if J will let her !!)

Some1

xx


----------



## some1

Just seen your update Shooting Star, glad you got a nice mw in the end, have a nice afternoon in the sunshine!

Some1

xx


----------



## Giulia77

Some1, enjoy your time with your lo today! 

Mighty Mini, I hope CVS went very well and all is perfect with youl little surprise!

Shooting, I am glad another mw came and you could enjoy most of the day outside!


----------



## Shooting star

Ok I have a bit of a dilema. I hope this question does not upset anyone but I thought this was probably the best place to post. The question is ' should we try for no.3 or be greatful for what we have?' 

Basically I have hypopituitarism which means that I only produce all the reproductive hormones in trace amounts. I conceived DS1 after 3 years of fertility investigations which basically found I never ovulate on my own and then conceived him after 4 cycles of clomid and HCG injections. DS2 was conceived after 7 OI cycles injecting menopur and HCG, over a period of about a year (much more expensive about - £8000).

Anyway, I would love another child but DH is very reluctant because of cost, physical, emotional and financial and feels we should be happy with what we have - I adore my 2 boys. I realise DS2 is only 10 days old so this seems really soon but my condition means that I am at risk of osteoperosis and other things if I do not start treatment soon. This treatment would prevent me having any more children. I have to make this final decision by my endocrinology appointment in April. I know this will come round quickly. If we tried again it would have to be menopur injections again and would probably take a long time. I would be 34 when we started trying again, which worries me a bit in terms of complications. I always have difficult pregnancies because I have to take large amounts of hormones in order to maintain the pregnancy and always have to have c-sections.

The other reason for me wanting to try again is that both my boys started as twins, losing the second twin each time at about 7/8 weeks pg. I somehow feel I am meant to have more children. Sorry if that sounds weird.

Anyway, I hope no one minds this post and any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks

SS


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

SS, cringy saying I know...but follow your heart hun x


----------



## Spaykay

SS - really can't help you on that one. If age is a worry, then don't, you are actually quite young compared to some of us hun. If it's tx, only you know if you can take more. If it's because DH really doesn't want more then that's another thing. I just know that In don't feel I could give the time or attention to any more so I KNOW I don't want more...but that's me. You have to follow your heart as bambi says ((()))

Kay xxx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Morning ladies

ITS A GIRL born 30/9/11 at 1452 weighing 7lb8 second labour certainly progressed alot quicker and we were only at hospital for 2 hours before birth luckily we are only a 10 minute drive away so ladies beware don't leave it too long if you have some distance too travel. We didn't have too bad a night she decided to feed continously from 8-1130 pm by which point I couldn't take any more gave her to DH and went to bed. got up 2 hours later fed her again for 1 1/2 then she slept for 5 hours so all in all can't complain. DS at Nannies he visited in hospital twice he is curious but not too bothered so will spend today waiting for midwife and getting him used to our new phase in life.

Re number 3 have to say I am still in the post labour horror/pain phase but give me a week and I will probably consider it   . 

Spay kay good luck tomorrow I think you are in for monitoring.

Love to all

Tired but happy SP
xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

congrats sp!! My induction was very quick so thanks for the warning!  

As for number 3. Dh is getting the snip!! I told him too!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Sp what pram are u going to use now? Cos your age gap is the same as mine will be and I'm confused


----------



## Tillypops

Congratulations!!!


----------



## KG

SP - many congratulations on your new arrival! How lovely that you now have a boy and a girl
- I'd (secretly) love a girl, although I'm convinced it's another boy, which would please ds no end!

Take care,
Kx


----------



## Shooting star

SP - huge CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your little girl. Glad it was a short labour for you and all is well.







































































































SS


----------



## Giulia77

SP, huge congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleepypenguin

Mighty Mini we have the mountain buggy duo because it is supposed to be the narrowest side by side available it is quite heavy though hoping mw comes soon so we can take it for a spin while the sun is out. Re the snip I figure lightening doesn't strick twice   .

KG although delighted to be having a second I was desperate for a girl didn't believe DH when he said it was a girl   .

DS is warming to her slowly and DH is driving me nuts told him to go back to work on Monday as he is such a worrier and is getting stressy.

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

We looked at the mountain buggy yesterday. Once u add everything else with it, it comes to 1k!!  

What have u called her? 

I'm not risking anymore lightening !


----------



## sleepypenguin

Isabelle it was my girls choice last time. We got our Mountain Buggy with carrycot and accesories for £120 on gumtree, tbh if I am out with DH will probably use the buggy and pram seperatley. 

x


----------



## Spaykay

SP  - many congrats! That would have been our girl name choice. My monitoring is Wed.

MM - JAG started a thread somewhere on buggies for 2. Go to my posts, have a nose and u should find it. X

EG's boyfriend came to play today. They nearly had a romantic moment behind the curtain until he pushed her as he wanted her pram. Match made in heaven.

Kay xxx


----------



## Tillypops

There is a Twin Buggy thread here which might be of help: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235172.msg4660499#new


----------



## Shooting star

SP - Beautiful name. It was in our top 3 for girls too.

Spaykay - That sounds about right. Little ones are so direct! What's mine is mine and what's yours is mine!

AFM - Isaac has his specialist hearing test tomorrow morning as he failed his hospital newborn hearing test. Best case senario he still had amniotic fluid in his ears which affected the outcome or worse case he is deaf. It could also be anything in between but I have been worrying about this for the last 11 days and now just need to know either way.

SS


----------



## some1

SP - congratulations on the arrival of your daughter!  Welcome to the world baby girl!  What a lovely name!

MightiMini - I got the P&T Explorer as didn't want a side by side (have enough trouble squeezing through gaps with a single!) and needed something that folded up small to fit in my car

Shooting Star - hope all goes well with hearing test tomorrow, it is really common for newborns to fail the first test and be fine at the second   

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Ss hope the test goes ok Hun.  

Sp lovely name!  

Tilly I've seen that thread. But my friends are telling me I might not need a twin pram cos he'll want to walk. But I think he'll be too young. 

Spay boys eh!


----------



## some1

MM - think it really depends on the toddler, my DD is definitely not ready to walk everywhere yet (at 2yr 8mths) and even if she was I wouldn't feel confident keeping track of her while pushing buggy, she has no awareness of danger and selective hearing when she is sidetracked!  

Some1

xx


----------



## Spaykay

I've bought slings and a maclaren single, but EG is in school during week and so I'll hardly be alone with 2. Also EG is older and although slow, likes walking. My friend gave in to a double buggy with her 2.

Kay xxx


----------



## *shelly*

In new house.....move went as well as can be expected but very exhausting. No surprise arrivals either! Now just got to try to find the time and energy to unpack and sort out the chaos. Haven't got proper internet at moment and for some reason cant get on here on my phone either. Currently using DH's mobile internet thing, which is also hit and miss so haven't really caught up properly, this is all i can remember.....

SP - Congratulations!!

Mighty mini - In your situation i think i would go for a double. DD is 2.5 and still doesn't like walking much, however I've decided to risk it and have a single. I've bought a buggy board as well, just hoping she will either walk or go on board once there is no choice! 

Shooting star - I would wait a few months before feeling like you need to make a decision. I always wanted more children, but at the moment i'm not sure if i can face being pregnant again! Its a lot harder than 1st time around! However i'm sure as soon as i've had this one i will get that urge to have more. You're still full of hormones and probably cant trust how you feel about this situation at the moment, if that makes sense.

Will catch up properly as soon as possible

x


----------



## Just a girl

Sleepy P
Congratulations on your new pink arrival!   

I agree with SP on second deliveries, my first was long, drawn out and ended in an ECS whereas this time around it was 5.5hrs and natural. I was even blue lighted to hospital as I had progressed so quick at home and my MW was concerned that I would even make it to the hospital if my waters broke in the car. A much more positive experience, even with a second degree tear - give me that over the section any day.


Regarding double pushchairs, I have a 2yr 3mth age gap and ended up buying a preloved P&T vibe.  Although its heavy and I hated it for about a week due to this I now really like it. Its lovely to steer and push and ideal as DS1 doesn't want to get in it all the time and when he does finally switch to a buggy board I'm not left with a empty seat in a side by side. I couldn't of afforded a new one so this really met our needs.

Rubbish, rubbish personals I know - sorry! xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Shelly - glad the move went ok and no surprise arrivals!

Kay xxx


----------



## miraclex2

SP congrats on the birth of your baby girl, beautiful name and also in my top 3 x

Hello to everyone else hope your all well x


----------



## Shooting star

Isaac had his repeat hearing test this morning with mixed results. He has hearing in his right ear within the normal range but absolutely nothing in the left ear. We are going to be sent an appointment for further specialist tests in about a months time. He will have a full range of high tech tests over the course of the 3 hour appointment but we have to prepare ourselves for the fact that he may well be totally deaf in his left ear. I know its not the end of the world but still feeling really upset.

SS


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Aww hun.


----------



## polly16

Anyone else got any experience/advice on pushchairs with 2 children? I know a couple of you touched on this a little while ago but wondered if anyone had any advice on this. There will be an age gap of just under 2 yrs 2 mths with mine and wondering whether I can get away with a travel system and a buggy board. I would prefer not to have to buy a bulky tandem unless really needed but dd has decided she prefers the pushchair to walking again (until we moved 3 weeks ago she wanted to walk everywhere and could go for miles) and I am starting to worry about whether actually I will need a tandem. Someone recommended the buggypod smorph, which is pricey but at least could be removed when there no longer any need for it but not sure how sturdy it is? Some people seem to love their buggyboards but I also heard it can give you a bad back as you are hunched over all the time, and not sure whether lo will take to it or not? Anyone else got a similar age gap or know of others that do and what solution they thought was best? Thanks.


----------



## polly16

SS -   Sorry to read your post. Sure it must be hard to take that news in.


----------



## Tripitaka

Hello ladies!   


I love the idea of this thread and look forward to butting in when I can if that's ok... tho I doubt I'll be able to keep up with all the banter     esp. with our #2 son in the mix now! Will do my best tho and look forward to getting to know everyone and their happily expanding families.   


Trip x


----------



## miraclex2

SS sorry to hear about Isaacs hearing    everything will be ok x x

I'm seeing consultant this afternoon am feeling nervous and dont know why..I should be booked in for early scan but not sure I want one   I want to know everything is ok but just feeling so scared at the moment x
Sorry for the me post will catch up later with personals x x


----------



## Giulia77

SS, I really hope your baby's ears are fine and that is only a mistake that will be fixed soon. i will be praying for you.xxx

Coles mummy, good luck for today's appointment. It is normal feeling stressed about that. I look forward to getting good news from you!

Kay, any news from you?  good luck for tomorrow's monitoring!

Polly, as you know between my two DS there will be a 20 months gap. I have opted for a phil & ted's explorer, even if I don't like it much, but we have no choice (first of all my building door and my lift are small...). I think I will use most of the time a sling and my single pram. Xxx


----------



## Spaykay

C's mummy - hope all well. That 1st step is so scary.

Kay xxx


----------



## miraclex2

Thanks girls everything went well I'm 5 wks tomorow and have a scan on the 17th when I will be 6+5 so i know there should be a heartbeat, doc wanted to scan me on Friday but would have only been 5+2 and probably very very small chance of seeing anything which would have caused unnecessary stress, so I talked lady in scan to do it a week later    so now its gonna be a tense wait and just    everything will be ok x x


----------



## Giulia77

Coles mummy, I keep everything crossed for you and your scan! Not long to go fortunately and you will feel more relaxed xxx


----------



## some1

Shelly - congrats on moving into new home, hope you get enough time to unpack and get organised before little one arrives!

Shooting Star   I'm not surprised you are upset, so hard when anything is not right with our longed for babes.  Sounds like you will be having a really thorough appointment, hope it comes through nice and quickly and you can get more idea of what you are dealing with   

Polly - I have a similar age gap and I knew I definitely needed a tandem, but really does vary from child to child.  Although dd1 does like to walk, when she is tired she needs to sit so a buggy board was not an option for us.  

Triptaka - hello and welcome to the thread, congratulations on your new arrival!  How are things going so far?

Coles Mammy - hope your wait to scan goes quickly, it is a horrible limbo time between otd and first scan isn't it   

Had some lovely times lately where baby A has been in hysterics at J's antics, she really loves her!

Some1

xx


----------



## Mary - Lou

Hi everyone

Been hovering and reading this thread and finally decided to introduce myself.

I have a DS and am currently 23 weeks pregnant following a successful FET back in May. This pregnancy has been different to my last one and started with a couple of early bleeds which thankfully didn't come to anything. I think this may have affected how I am enjoying this pregnancy as I am finding it very difficult to relax and enjoy this pregnancy. I started to panic just before my 20 week scan as I still wasn't feeling BB2 so convinced myself that something was drastically wrong, again thankfully the scan showed that everything was as it should be and the midwife explained the reason why I was not feeling much was because I have an anterior placenta which means it's like BB2 is kicking a cushion hence lack of feeling.

I also need to decide if I want a planned c section due to some difficulties following the last birth (3rd degree tear requiring stiches done in theatre, followed by blood transfusion next day and been left with some residual damage), I am leaning toward a c section but will discuss at my next appointment with the consultant.

Sorry for me post but wondering if anyone else had / has difficulty enjoying their second pregnancy.

ML


----------



## Spaykay

ML - i had anterior placenta with DD and felt her each day but not much. I also hardly ever saw her actually move. Xxx

Kay xxx


----------



## Giulia77

Hi Mary Lou, I am also finding it very difficoult to enjoy this second pregnancy. I had a scare at 20 weeks scan and had to have an amniocentesis: the three following weeks were horrible, waiting for a result. Fortunately everything turned out to be ok, but anyway I am so worried something is not ok. With DS1 everything was so easy...


----------



## KG

Hi Mary-Lou, your feelings sound exactly the same as mine. I got pg from my first IUI with ds, and my pregnancy was plain sailing. This time, I had three rounds of tx, one a missed m/c, one which gave me a cyst that landed me in A&E, then, the third, thankfully, the baby I'm now carrying. I was tense from the beginning of this pregnancy, due to my miscarriage, then had bleeds at 10 and 16 weeks which only added to my worry. I also didn't feel any kicking until quite late, later than with ds, contrary to what they tell you! And before every scan I was a nervous wreck.

I have been through a few stages where I have just felt soooo cross that I couldn't enjoy what will be my last pregnancy. However, just to add to my woes, I now have a hernia above my bump, and it sometimes gives me so much pain that I can't do a lot other than rest. Strangely, though, it has helped in some ways, as I've had to think a about my own health and slow down a lot, so I feel more calm - about baby, anyway, I am certainly not calm about all the things I need to do whilst I am having to sit still and do nothing! Finally getting to the stage where baby is kicking regularly has helped too.

Kx


----------



## Mary - Lou

Hi 

Thanks for your replies, good to hear that what I am feeling is not uncommon although would obviously prefer not to be feeling this way. Have a week off work and going to be going to a friends wedding and visiting other friends so hopefully this will help me relax a bit more.

ML


----------



## daisy-may

been away for a couple of days and look ... ive got pages to catch up on !!!!!!!!!!


right, here we go and apologies if i get it all wrong been a long night ...


ML - firstly huge    to you .... we put so much pressure on ourselves to ;enjoy; the pregnancy that we just cant seam to cope. I too had a horrific second pregnancy and ended up several times on the ward ( severs sickness, hooked up to a drip, SPD, in a wheelchair etc ) but when your little one comes you will forget all the bad stuff .... your second bundle will be in your arms very soon and melting your heart .... xxxx


Spay - Come on baby spay ... make an entrance on your own !!!!!!!!!!!!1 


KG, Giulia, some1, 


Coles mum - not long till your scan hon ... Coles gonna be a big  bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Buggys - 


darn   , max and daisy are awake ..... just when i thought i had a few mins to myself ....


back later to carry on ...


daisy xxx


----------



## KG

Daisy-May, how did you manage with Dexter and getting ready for your new arrivals when your SPD was bad? I'm struggling a lot with ds at the mo due to my hernia (pain from it, plus not overdoing things in the hope it doesn't get any worse). He's going to pre-school an extra day, and seems to be coping ok, but I'm finding it pretty hard with all the things I usually do with him and can't, plus sitting around all day not doing any housework sounds nice, but in reality is frustrating me madly when there is so much I need to do!

Kx


----------



## daisy-may

K - i honestly dont know how i did it. i have to say being pregnant was far harder than having him and the twins together .....  we didnt ( and still dont ) have the money to send him to nursery so just strugled through. we had no family help or support just a couple of amazing friends who id met through FF ....


i guess what im saying is you can and will do it. I remember the moment my anesthetic wore off from the twins section the first thing i did was pick dex up and give him a squeeze ... its a moment ill never forget ...


you can make it up to DS once his baby is here ... 


right better go .... max is eating his green snot and daisy is rolling in her own sick and dex is due back any minute ,,,,,


let the madness continue i say xxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Daisy-May - you sound so lovely!

kay xxx


----------



## miraclex2

Daisy I think your amazing    x

I'm having major wobbles thinking something is going to go wrong and driving myself    its 10 days until my scan and I dont know how I'm going to get through this next week or so. I keep imagining the worst    sorry for the me post and not even sure if this is the right place to post this xx


----------



## daisy-may

hey Coles mummy .... PMA all the way hon   


You have to visualize the little bean growing ... talk to it, love it .... its real till they tell you otherwise ... PMA all the way xxxxxx


you feeling yucky yet ??


did you when you were pg with cole ?


daisy xxxx


----------



## miraclex2

Thanks Daisy feeling so much better today, midwife rang yesterday with my booking in apt (yikes it feels real now) I told her I was feeling anxious and the first thing she asked is am i feeling sick and the answer is most def YES lol. I did feel sick with C but on an evening and def not this early so thats gotta be a good sign right also my (.)(.) are feeling very tender. I just cant believe I would be so lucky after having C that I am going to blessed with another child, I really think someone up there is looking down on me, I didnt think I would be blessed with one beautiful child never mind 2    x Hows Dex and the twins? I think its amazing how your taking everything in your stride x

Kay are you still here or has baby decided to show his face??     COME ON BABY your mammy really wants to meet you x x x 

Mary Lou enjoy the wedding and hope you find plenty of time to relax x

KG sorry to hear you have a painful hernia hun    x

Giulia and some1 how are you both? x

Bambi how is the beautiful H, are you feeling ok? seen your new pics on fbk of H with your bump there beautiful x

Sorry if I have missed anyone still learning everyones names 

I'm going xmas shopping  and for lunch with my mam today and C is telling me he wants to come, how can I resist lol


----------



## daisy-may

Hey girlies ...


Coles mummy - i have to take it in my stride ( ish) as i dont really have that much help .... to make matters worse, we found out yeaterday that the house we moved into 8 weeks ago , the beautiful , lovely, gorg house we rented we have to be out in feb    .... called the agent yeaterday to find out if the owners were selling and was told yes they are and you will be out at the end of your 6 month tennancy .... only called to find out as i need to get dex on a school list ....        yet more stress for me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad your MW called and your right sickness is a good thing but remember some days the sicknedd may ease ... thats the time you have to try not to worry ...


and christmas shopping !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yikes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Love to everyone else ... cant stop, all kids asleep will try and post a pic of the 3 of them later today ....


love to all, daisy xxx


----------



## *shelly*

Baby girl born at 1.16pm today. Still trying to choose a name! Lily adoring her so far. Got to have my home birth so very pleased. Think we're going to have some 'fun' times ahead with 2 girls!! 

X


----------



## polly16

Shelly - Congratulations!!!

Thank you ladies for the advice on double buggies etc I managed to buy a buggypod smorph on ebay for £31 so I am happy with that as it is a little ride along seat that attaches to my travel system and I can easily unclip it for short journeys or fold it away if it is not needed (it folds up into the pushchair). Hoping lo likes this solution as well where she still has her own little seat. Now just got to get a car seat and a cot!


----------



## miraclex2

Shelly yeyyyy congrats huni        glad you had your home birth how lovely x x

Polly glad you got the buggy problem sorted    x

Wow its been really quiet on here come on ladies lets get chattering lol

My scan is Monday i'm feeling ok about it now as showing lots of pregnancy symptoms, it will probably be different Monday morning and I will be a nervous wreck lol x


----------



## Just a girl

Shelly - Congratulations - a home birth how lovely!

Coles Mammy - Pleased you are feeling more reassured with your symptoms and best of luck for Monday.

Daisy - How annoying about the house, you need that situation right now like a hole in the head. I hope there is an easy and quick solution for you.

On quick reply so can't read back any more - will try to do better next time.

Love to all x


----------



## KG

Shelly, many congratulations, and great that you got the birth you wanted! 

Coles mammy, waiting for scans is worse than the 2ww! Having lots of symptoms must help, though.

Daisy, you are fab, missus! I guess we all find ways to cope - I'm quite quickly working out what I can and can't do and other ways round things. Can imagine that you are gutted about your house, moving takes such a lot of time and energy.

Hope everyone else is doing ok? It's all systems go here, nothing like a new baby on the way to make you focus on what needs to be done - just had our garden landscaped, electrician doing some jobs today, chimney sweep in tomorrow and decorating upstairs in a couple of weeks time. But baby's room? Still a junk room at the minute! Think I might have my priorities a bit wrong....

Kx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi all 

Long time no speak, can't believe DD is 2 weeks already, it is strange with number 2 despite the sleepless nights once she was a few days old life returned to normal with family days out and carrying on as usual. BF much better than with DS so DH is getting a full nights sleep and can get up with DS in the mornings and I can sleep between feeds if possible and we don't have to be up for gym club etc. Made it to playgroup on my own with the 2 of them the other day and felt rather proud of myself. 

We had a difficult few days with DS when we first came home but he has settled down now and is always touching kissing and cuddling his baby sister. As with DS I spent the first 10 days saying never again but now wondering about number 3 (although I think life gets complicated with 3 and we have to stop some time).

Hope everyone else ok DH out tonight DS in bed so just me and DD who will feed the whole the evening, a good ecuse to watch Strictly and X factor.

Hope everyone else is doing ok

xxxx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Hey Pingu  I often wonder when will it be enough? Think dp wants 10. I'll keep going till I give him a son I guess and I have 2 frozen embryos i'll definately be using. So 5 kids for me? We have the room, the money & I have the time  H cannot wait to be a big sister, cannot imagine her having been an only child. My mum was and was desperate for a sibling to grow up with  Anywhere else id be shot for saying one child is not enough and of course im greatful but how can you not want more, they're amazing and being a mum and watching your children grow is what lifes all about x

Me too watching x factor


----------



## Spaykay

SP - we're with xfactir awaiting the feeding frenzy too! DD went ti bed without screaming tonight. She wants baby A in bed with her. Has been angry with us but adores her bro. He was born at 8pm on 9/10/11 after induction and then super speedy 3 hour labour. Was amazing.

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Spaykay - Congrats hun   

Bambi - Actually i only wanted 1. I had PND/anxiety,  until recently and felt anymore would be too much. So this natural one, blessed as it is, was very shocking and quite upsetting actually. But all ok now.


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

MM, ah yes your baby is still young. Did you not consider contraception if you only wanted 1 child  Hopefully the anxiety will be lesser this time as you now have the experience? Have you got family nearby to help and support you? x


----------



## Spaykay

MM - similar to me hun. DH and I fell out during early times with DD and I got PND with no understanding. So far ok with DS but early days and mum here. Frustrated with DH again which triggers anxety.

Bambi - contraception? Someone told us we couldn't conceive naturally. I'll be chopping DH's penis off this time. So admire u coping with and wanting more. I just can't keep on top of things and don 't feel I could give more enough individual attention. But that's just me. I have to work full time and DH's hours are long, so little spare time. TG I got the boy in quick for DH!

First trip to bar was a success! A slept and EG made a gang of friends that all wanted to push her pram. She eben got a snog!

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Bambi we were told we would never conceive naturally and if we did we would probably mc within days due to the state of dh sperm and my eggs. Hence using donor sperm. 

For me I wanted to get back to normal and move On from the infertility and sleepless nights and get some of my old life back. As for doing the deed, I can assure you it was very few and far between   we really cant afford another either   we both have to work full time so haven't the luxuary of being at home with them. This time we will have more help from family and I'll know what to expect etc. 

I'm happy now Ds will get a brother. And like you spay dh is getting his willy chopped!!


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Lol to all the willy chopping thats going to take place! Us too have been told dp's sperm is useless. It must change all the time and suddenly improve due to diet etc 

So kay/people who've got another, are you doing anything differently this time round?
Or if you're pg is there anything you plan to do differently?


----------



## miraclex2

Moring ladies
Just a quick update scan tomorrow 9.30 so nervous now, just    everything is ok x


----------



## sleepypenguin

Coles Mammy Good luck for tommorrow enjoy

Bambi We are much more relaxed with DD as kinda know what we are doing can't believe how much we had forgotten though but it all comes flooding back. The hardest bit like being pg with another is not being able to rest when suits you, and keeping a toddler occupied while breastfeeding is a challenge, but seeing DS with DD melts my heart.

Spaykay glad you made it to a bar succesfully

The contraception issues makes me laugh I figure lightening doesn't trike twice and DH is drinking again so that should knock any sperm improvment on the head, plus the thought of sex makes me cringe right no can still feel my stitches   .

xxx


----------



## KG

Coles mammy, will be thinking of you tomorrow - early scans are always an anxious time - hopping all will be perfect for you.

Well, ladies, when I was younger I wanted to have four children, bur that was before I had one! Ds was over 2 before I could even consider it, as I found it v hard going when he was younger, partly due to circumstances, as we'd just moved hundreds of miles at 32 wks pg and had no support nearby. Even after that I was unsure for a while about whether we should upset the 'balance' we finally seemed to get to. Now, I am looking forward to this LO arriving and moving on to a different chapter in our lives - without ever having to think about our fertility again.

Having said that, so many of us who have been through tx seem to think that we should be happy with one - maybe because we can't believe our luck, but if we want larger families I don't see why we should feel guilty about it. There are plenty of families in my village with three or four children and I don't see them feeling they have to apologise for the size of their families! So if that's what you want - go for it, I say!

Kx


----------



## miraclex2

Hi ladies had scan and one gorgeous heartbeat was seen    I burst into tears when I walked into scan room I was terrified, brought back memories of my previous losses. I had external tummy scan and there was pur bean with a nice strong heartbeat I'm 6+5 today x


----------



## KG

Brilliant news, Colesmammy!
Kx


----------



## *shelly*

Great news Colesmammy!! Congratulations!

Sorry haven't had chance to catch up, didn't realise how little time I would have with 2 children!

X


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Congrats coles mum


----------



## Giulia77

Coles mummy, I am so happy for you! Now you can relax a bit and enjoy being pregnant! 

Shelly, congratulations!!! I am looking forward to having my second little boy here with me but at the same time I am so scared...


----------



## PocketRocket

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me barging in on this thread    Recognise a couple of your names... SleepyPenguin    Congrats on your second little miracle!!!

Am currently 9wks pg for the second time round and feeling very anxious still - despite having had a scan at 7+2 and healthy hearbeat was seen and Beanie at the perfect size for dates... I was hoping the anxiety would lessen the second time round....?!??! Yeah right   

Been getting backache and AF type pains on and off today and feeling really worried about it all... can't remember getting this last time round (I may have done but it seems so long ago   ) Hoping it's just everything stretching and adjusting... someone please give me a good talking to   

Will have another read back through your posts and familarise myself with where everyone is!

Pocket Rocket xxx


----------



## miraclex2

Thanks girls x

Pocketrocket Congrats on your pregnancy the Af pains and backache is completly normal    we drive ourselfs mad worrying dont we. I was googling ectopic last week as I had slept funny and woke with a stiff shoulder   

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Spaykay

Coles mammy - you ninny, I'm sure everything is just hunky dorey in there! I was pming on elovely ffer on here when I found out I was pg with DS as I just knew I would miscarry as he came from my naff eggs WRONG! You will start to enjoy the pg soon, it does get easier

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Kay, saw you're naff egg on ** he's gorgeous


----------



## miraclex2

Kay I have relaxed a bit since seeing baby on the scan and my symptoms are so strong I have nausea from waking to going to bed, seabands have come today but so far not working and oh my the tiredness has hit me like a ton of bricks lol x


----------



## some1

Coles mammy - congratulations on seeing the hearbeat!  Such a special moment.  Hope the nausea and tiredness settles down soon, it is v hard when you've got a toddler to look after   

Some1

xx


----------



## Sprog

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining? I'm starting ICSI number 2 for baby number 2. Last time we had 8 eggs but 2 fertilised, the first one that was transfered didn't stick around. Then i got a BFP with our one and only frostie. So i kind of feel like i've had my luck - my 1 in 3 chance. Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi all

Izzy has changed her feeding to twice at night knew it was too good to be true   . 

Hello Sprog welcome statiscs are just a guide if it's going to work it will work, you know you can do it good luck.

Coles Mammy the tirdeness is definetly harder 2nd time round as you can't rest as you did last time, great news on scan.

 Hi Pocket rocket lovely to see you here hope you are relaxing a bit I don't think 2nd time is easier anxiety wise. Have you got a date for next scan?

Bums DH back with DS got to go speak soon

xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

SP - twice a night sounds good!

Kay xxx


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, it's gone a bit quiet on here! 

Excuse me moaning, but how hard is being pg when you have a LO? Ds has recently stared waking almost every night and at ridiculous o'clock in the morning (before 6, anyway!) and I am shattered! I know realistically it's probably going to be even harder work with a LO and a newborn - unless any of you lovely ladies can reassure me differently? I so enjoyed my first pregnancy, and this time I can't wait for it to be over and meet my baby, which is a shame, cause I am never going to be pg again.

Anyway, enough about me, how's everyone doing?

Kx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

KG,  maybe try a later bedtime for ds so he sleeps more soundly/longer? x


----------



## sleepypenguin

KG I think we have all felt the same it's the lack of rest, are you working? It does get easier once mat leave starts (although DS was still at nursery for 2 days which helped). DS started playing up around 30 weeks when I could less with him. So far though I have found DD easier and am much more relaxed. 

DD  was really unsettled yesterday then I got all fluey last night was worried it was mastitis but much better today so think it was tiredness. 

Love to all
xx


----------



## KG

SP, no, I can't even blame working as I'm at home with ds (blushing, as can't imagine having to work all day as well!) Just realised that I am feeling it more this week as it's half term so no preschool! Ds is a bit insecure at the mo too - I can't leave the room without him coming with me, he won't go upstairs on his own etc and and I think the sleeping is a similar thing, he just doesn't want to be on his own. Tellingly, he just asked when our house was 'getting back to normal' so I guess he's reacting to us moving things around, getting baby's room ready and all that. Hope it is a bit of sleep you need, and not mastitis.

Bambi, his bedtime has been moving gradually earlier, so maybe I need to keep an eye on that. What time to others put their LOs to bed? Ds usually goes up about 6.30-7pm, then asleep by 7.30-8, after bath, stories etc.

Kx


----------



## jen80737369

Hi Ladies,
              Its my first thread on this post, been reading everyone else's upto now. I have a 2yr old boy and another boy on the way im currently 30 weeks pregnant. Both through ICSI.
KG- i am totally with you on being tired all the time and it is sooo much harder this time round, although i worked with my first pregnancy right until 34 weeks, you could still relax on wkends and as soon as you finished work. This time round im now a full time mum and only time i rest is when the little one is a sleep and even then i tend to do jobs round the house lol
It will all be worth it though, when my second gorgeous boy is with us.
x x x


----------



## Just a girl

Sorry don't post much but do read, hi to all   

KG  
Don't feel embarassed for saying your tired and that you don't even work, at some points in my pregnancy especially when DS was being very challenging I used to go to work for a rest..... tea breaks and a lunch break, you don't get those at home   .  

Jen 
I love having my gorgoeus two boys, its def all worth it


----------



## Spaykay

OMG!!!! DH snoring because of too much beer, DD ill and DS needing bfing every 2 hours. Sooooo tired. Want to punch DH!

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Kay, i couldve written (a third of) that. Stuck awake at half 5 with dp snoring like a flippin warthog!


----------



## polly16

I have to agree about the tiredness and I am a full time mum too. dd doesn't go to nursery or anything so I never really get a rest in the day until she goes to bed as dh leaves everything with house and baby to me as he usually busy anyway. Even then I cook for dh and I then have the get the kitchen and washing up done before I can sit down so by then it is usually more like 9 or 9:30pm. It is definitely more tiring than when I was at work and I worked till 36 weeks last time! I also find it harder to fit things in such as exercise and trying to start doing hypnobirthing cd, no idea where to get the time from. dd goes to bed at 7:20-7:30pm every day btw, and that suits me fine as it means she only gets up between 7:30-8:30am, when new baby arrives it will also help cuz can put baby to bed at 7pm and dd to bed at 7:30pm so can manage both.


----------



## jen80737369

Hi Polly,
Totally understand what your going through, my son has just started playgroup twice a week so i get a couple of hours to myself then. But because i dont drive by the time i drop him off and get home and then have to leave to collect him i get just over an hour. My hubby is the same works long hours and so everything is left to me, i love being a housewife/ full time mum just tiring now im 30 weeks.
My little one goes to bed at 8pm at the latest depending if hes napped during the day, he hasnt today so hoping he'll be asleep by 7pm.
x x x


----------



## DazeyJ

Can I join the tired gang? Have to say my DP is fantastic but does imply that it would be harder if I was working outside of the home...I beg to differ! Our LO is in montessori 3 morns a week which is a god send for fitting in the hypnobirthing cd's and maybe a swim...keeping fit gone out the window as she won't go in her buggy, I can't believe how unfit I feel....thank god for once a week yoga in the eves....missed a week and I swear my body started to cave in! Good for nothing by LO's bedtime I have to say....


----------



## KG

Kay - I find a sharp dig in the ribs does the trick, or failing that a pillow over the face!! Actually I have the perfect solution to snoring at the mo - I've moved into the spare room, as it's the only way I can surround myself with enough pillows to get comfy(ish), it's like a nest and I can't hear dh snoring! I can still hear ds coughing all night, though. 

Tired ladies, you are marvellous for even thinking about exercise! I can't do anything cause of my hernia and I can feel myself getting slower and slower. Oh, I can't wait until pre-school opens again next week! Ds has been awake since 5.30 and has been asking a constant stream of questions (mostly unanswerable) since breakfast!

Kx


----------



## Spaykay

I was much less tired when working. I so respect stay at home mums. I did it 1 year with DD and am doing the same with DS. But this week both are home as ill....drags and I'm pooped! Wish I lived near my mum.

Kay xxx


----------



## DazeyJ

Spaykay - those early weeks are so tiring even without additional illness! You have my sympathy...we'll be there soon enough


----------



## daisy-may

afternoon girlies ...


can i join the tired gang ?


all 3 of mine have had chest, ear and throat infections ( not at the same time either ... one after another ) and now they are better but ive now got it ....


its almost the end of half term and im feeling pants but have to keep going for the kids ... all i want to do is SLEEP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Daisy and Max are teethin ( max cut his first today ) so are moaning all night and im having to get up to stick dummies in their mouth and dex is struggling to get back to a good sleep since returning from gran canaria for a week with my parents .... hes in and out of his room till gone 9 and then in the middle of the night comin into my bedroom asking for cuddles and 'dexter had enough sleep mummy , time to play' this morning it was at 3am !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


aargh .... need a fairy godmother ... anyone know where i can get one from 


daisy xxxxx


dex doesnt do to nursery either so etting rest during the day doesnt happen ...


i have , for my own sanity, got a PT teaching job starting in a month .... my wage will just abotu cover the cost of a nanny so hoping to get mu brain stimulated for a bit and be someone other than a mum ( who is in need of a Gok Wan makeover .... off for a drastic hair cut at the weekend, have a makeover booked with clinique and have a bot of cash to get a few new clothes ......


----------



## Spaykay

Daisy - OMG you must be pooped!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## daisy-may

am absolutely exhausted !!!!!!!!! Dont know what im running on ( other than wine !!! ) 


how are things with you kay  hows kiddies ?


daisy x


----------



## Spaykay

Kiddies ill so home alone with both and tured. DS feeding every 2 hours at night

Kay xxx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Spaykay you poor thing is DS on a growth spurt? Is DD any better? 

Daisy bet there was a time when you didn't think work would be a rest   can't believe the twins are nearly 6 months, do I remember correctly that you have to move again?

DH was having a half day today but decided to stay on at work as he was going to be late home. House a bomb site as had my friend over with her toddler here this  morning. DS seriously playing up the last 2 days kept trying to put  a box over DD adn she was nearly force fed a dried apricot   , would be funny if I wasn't a signed up member of the tired club. Supposed to be at a halloween party tomorrow night and DS going to grandparents (very convienient as the clocks are changing   ).

Right off to pick the chocolate out of the carpet (toddlers and cornflake cakes = disaster)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KG

SP, arrgh! Don't mention clocks going back - if ds wakes up an extra hour early on Sunday, I shall cry! Actually, maybe I won't, maybe I'll stay in the spare room, pretend to be asleep and let dh sort it out!!

Kx


----------



## sleepypenguin

KG I like your style


----------



## Spaykay

AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! kkids in bed...just! EG escaped from her room, DS fed for about 2 solid hours....now the washing needs hanging oyut! WHAT!

Kaxy


----------



## Spaykay

Hey there...am I doing the right thing? In the morning DH dresses DD and I was giving her breakfast. However, with it being around when DS wakes, it's getting stressful so I've asked DH and EG's cousin (33) to do it, whicj EG is NOT happy about. Am I going to make tge situation worse and make EG jealous of DS? Should I ride it out and she'll get used to it? 

Also, on Sat EG swims and there is also a baby sale I want to go to. DH can take EG swimming and me take DS to the sale. DH says I'm pulling away from EG too much and seem likeI don't want to be with her and she'll never forget this WwwwwwwHhhhhAaaaaTtttt! Am I being cruel? I said to him that it's his fault she is so dependant on me as he's never done amything...and I feel awful for her

Kay xxxx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Spaykay I think we all go through this when there are 2. Luckily my DH is a bit more hands on (when it suits  ) so DS is happy with either of us. When it is just me and the kids rightly or wrongly if DD starts crying while I am doing something with DS ie cooking/painting I will leave her for a bit until we have finished or put her in the sling. It is a juggling act can you feed DS while DD has breakfast etc so you are all together?

Be back later off to gym joeys
xxx


----------



## KG

Spaykay, I hope I am not speaking out of turn, but I think the issue is possibly more that EG is not used to your dh doing things with her without you? I still have the joys of sibling jealousy to come, but I imagine there are going to be times when it rears it's head, no matter what you do. 

Ds swims when dh is at work, but on the odd occasion when i haven't been able to go, ds has been delighted to show daddy how well he's getting on, so can you perhaps push it to EG as a 'special treat' to have daddy there? Then find some other time when you and her can have quality time together?

I'm sure she's finding it tricky having to share you, I imagine all older siblings find that when a new baby arrives,  but I doubt she'll be scarred for life, it sounds like you are being put on a guilt trip from all sides.

Kx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Spaykay said:


> DH says I'm pulling away from EG too much and seem likeI don't want to be with her and she'll never forget this


yeah more like dh is being pulled away from his free time & he wont forget it as shock horror looking after a toddler is hard work & he doesnt like it! 
If you dont want to keep trying with him doing breakfast couldnt EG sit with you in bed and dh bring you her cereal on a lap tray. We use the ones with the bean bag bottom as sturdy. She could then eat without you all getting up then dp take the tray away? Like kg says its probably not that EG has a problem with A, more that she'd just rather be with mummy than daddy, bb or no bb so be flattered x


----------



## polly16

Spaykay - I do think your dh should be a bit more understanding with you as you can't do everything!!! I agree with the other ladies tho that you could see if there was a way dd could stay with you until her breakfast and have breakfast a bit later, or maybe find somewhere comfy near the breakfast table where you can feed ds while dd has breakfast? The idea about making swimming with daddy once in a while a treat is a good one too. I think overall your dh just has to get used to taking on more responsibilities with dd, and then dd will hopefully get used to it and like it just as much as doing those things with you. As long as you make sure you make time for her during the day, then it has got to be more flexible than before and I am sure you will all get used to it with a bit of time, there is no way around it as you can't do everything at once. Unfortunately I am likely to have exactly the same issues as dh doesn't really do anything with dd at the moment, so she never has her meals made for her by daddy, or gets bathed or dressed or put to bed or anything by him, and as a result, hates it when he tries to do something with her while I stay where I am, even if it only involves going upstairs while I stay downstairs. Not sure there are any easy answers. But children are adaptable, and dd will adjust. It is early days so don't expect it to all go smoothly all the time, but sounds like you are doing really well and are aware of all the issues, so I am sure you will all get there.


----------



## Spaykay

U r all right!!! I will bf DS whilst doing breakfast. 

Polly - how do u cope with not wanting to kill DH for doing nothing with the kids. I get so upset for EG as he expects her to want him when HE feels like it. He says the rejection doesn't bothet him, but it really bothers ME! Why should we always fit aroiund HIM? 

Kay xxx


----------



## KG

Spaykay, just sit there feeding DS where DD can see you and let dh get on with getting breakfast for her! Sounds as though if dh sees you coping well with both he might back off again! It will all come together, remember everything is a passing phase - there'll be something new to worry about next week!

Kx


----------



## DazeyJ

Spaykay -  was going to say same as others, maybe try and keep the breakfast routine going some how as she seems to be noticing it but he could defo do the swim...as for her never forgetting it?!! For god's sake, I think all the rest of us eldest children survived!! Like Bambi's laptray idea though...that could make her feel special....just invested in one myself in anticipation of breastfeeding...


----------



## Spaykay

Well A thinks day is night and night is day so we were wide awake to be with DD for breakfast. She on the other hand kept escaping from her room last night! Hmmmmmm...

Kay xxx


----------



## polly16

Spaykay - My dh does drive me a bit crazy sometimes. He says that he trying to make the most of his freedom and being able to do things with mates before he has to give up socialising etc when new baby arrives and will obviously do more then, when I am feeling exhausted from day with lo and now moving into 3rd trimester I am feeling somewhat differently about that attitude when he out till very late at night and doesn't get up in the morning!!! My dh also doesn't seem bothered by lo not liking him looking after her, but then it been this way since she was about 9 months so u know how it is, u get used to that being the way it is and it doesn't come up very often as I stay at home mum and just got on with things. I do try to convince him I need help with things round the house and some time to sit down and rest but it not easy to change his habits. Sounds like you have having a hard time at the moment. You must be feeling very tired. Hoping you finding some opportunity for sleeping or at least resting during the day while A thinks it is night! Really hoping it switches back soon. I was told going for walks where baby has sunlight on skin round the middle of the day supposed to help cuz direct sunlight helps reset their cycle due to melatonin. Don't know how well it works but worth a try. Also the thing of keeping the lights off whenever you go in after baby's bedtime until the morning or just using a really dim night light if you need one. Must be really tough so feel for you, just gotta keep yourself going. Chocolate and coffee


----------



## Spaykay

Polly - your DH's attitude sounds just like mine's! WIsh I could accept it and get on with it! I've had 4 choccie milkshakes today  I took Alex out and about yesterday to playgroup, coffee, in car to pick up sisiter, through halestorm etc etc and he just slept! I've tried to stimulate him after feeds today by changing nappy, talking etc. We'll see. DH slept in other room last night to get his well needed sleep as he works...kinda hope he stays there!!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## daisy-may

hummm ..... i too have been relegated to the babies room to sleep as ' he works !!! ' and i actually liked it ..... like you kay, i hope it stays that way !!!!!!!!!


daisy x


----------



## polly16

Lol Men can be pretty rubbish sometimes can't they! My dh bought earplugs last time so lo didn't wake him up in the night, only resorted to other room when he was very tired. I only managed to get him to get up to her once in night in whole time she baby and the effort to make him get out of bed to get her actually felt like a lot less than me just getting up cuz I wide awake by that point anyway!!! For this reason gonna bed share for first few weeks this time as sure sleep deprivation must be much harder when have toddler to look after in day. Don't know how ppl manage but hoping it just happens somehow.

Spaykay - Hope your efforts pay off tonight and you get a bit more sleep. Choccie milkshakes sound great, and lots of hydration and calcium too so definitely good choice.

Daisy-May - think it amazing u manage so well with 2 babies and a toddler! Especially if dh doesn't help you very much either. Read your diary a while back and thought it great u keep such a positive attitude most of the time even when things are really tough.


----------



## KG

Heck, in our house, I'm in the spare room, so I can try and get some sleep and dh usually gets up if ds shouts in the night (pretty regularly at the mo). I figure I'll be having enough sleepless nights once baby arrives. Not that it seems to make much difference - pregnancy insomnia has hit me hard again!

Ladies, you are all amazing doing so much without the help of your dh's. So much so, I actually told dh how much I appreciate him when he got home this evening. He looked a bit shocked, actually, then a bit suspicious!!! He's obviously not used to compliments!

Kx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi ladies

Spaykay probably stating the obvious but have you tried stair gates on DD room, I thought it would drive DS nuts but he just opens his door and if we are not up he goes back to bed for a while, eventually he calls us but it does help,  not sure how long it will be until he can open them though.


Right going to atempt bed DD went 11-5 last night   it wasn't a 1 off, she has been to her first hen party today.

xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

SP - Bedroom door won't shut with stairgate in...but have considered it! She'll be like a screaming trapped animal! She ca only get out of bed though, not in! Do u put LO to bed at 11 or b4. DD wouldn't go down b4 11 but I try bfing DS at 8.15 ish for a 9 put down.

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

In our house Ds was put upstairs at 7pm at 3 days old    the health visitor was shocked surprised but said what a great idea


----------



## polly16

Spaykay - I am with Mighty Mini on this we also did 7pm bedtime with the whole bedtime routine from when lo was 2 weeks old altho it took another 4 weeks or so before she stopped waking up so much in the evening. I know it early to start 7pm bedtime but means get there sooner. Think evening just an unsettled time for newborns. I did a dreamfeed snuggled up in bed with lo when I went to bed at 11pm or so for several months and put her back afterwards as lo couldn't get thru till 7am without it but didn't switch lights on or talk or anything, and it didn't used to properly wake her up. She did need another feed at 3am for ages as well tho, until between 3 and 4 months. Sleepypenguin sounds like lo doing really well going from 11-5, hope it continues for you!!!


----------



## Spaykay

DS goes down at 9 ish and then feeds on demand until a feed that takes him beyond 7am. I'll dream feed when he finds a routine. With DD she woulsn't sleep until 11pm! Eventually I pulled it earlier and dream fed at 11 pm until brave enough to let her sleep through.

DH has been much better this weekend actually doibg stuff with DD. The change in her attitude towards him is amazing. I hope he keeps it up. It did take me thinkingvI may walk out on him! He's currently playing in DD's cot!!! 

Kay xxx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Spaykay glad DH is helping more. Re evenings DD stays downstairs with us until final feed between 10-11, she feeds alot from 4pm and each evening is different, I don't think there is a right or wrong it's what works for you. Last night was 1030, 3, and the she was asking from 630 but I got up at 730. I think we started putting DS up to bed earlier around 4 months. 

xXx


----------



## Spaykay

Yeh - i only do DS esrlier necause he will, usually


----------



## LittleMissM

Ladies,

Do you mind if I join your group?

I currently have a 15 week old son who was a miracle BFP after a failed tx last year and have just found out in the last couple of weeks that I am pregnant again with another miracle. 
Like most of you I have very little help with my son from dh I would love to join you all as you all know what I will have coming and wil be a great support.

Hope you dont mind me butting in xx

Sue


----------



## Spaykay

Welcome Sue and WOW! What were u doing having sex so soon?  my second was a surprise too!

Kay xxx


----------



## KG

Sue, welcome, and congrats on your lovely surprise pregnancy!

Kx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

congrats sue   

I could harldy walk when baby was 12 weeks old, let alone have a bit of the other


----------



## lucy2013

Hey ladies

would you mind if i joined? I have a 4yr old boy and a baby girl who is 18 weeks would be great to be able to chat to you all? 

charlie xx


----------



## Spaykay

Hi Charlie

Touch wood, but can I say my 2 have been gems tonight!!! (now watch them both wake)

Kay xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Thanks ladies for your warm welcome, when it comes to doing the deed I dont know after dh not being interested during the entire pregnancy I think the hormones overtook me a little    We were a bit inventive due to stitches but that was the only part I found difficult after the birth, I was up and about straight away so maybe it helped me recover - either that or because I am a stubborn mule   

Spaykay - It is great to see miracles happening, just never thought I would get two!


----------



## Spaykay

OK - DD woke with fever at 1.30 just as DS needec a feed! ho hum!

Kay xxx


----------



## Giulia77

Spaykay, I hope things improve soon and dh starts helping you much more!

Welcome Sue and congratulations on your two surprises!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

had my 20 weeks scan. I have a low lying placenta and they are concerned the femer is too short. I'm short - 4ft 10 and my parents are short. DHs dad has really short legs too!    but they want me to have a detailed scan. we know its not chromosomal cos i had a CVS. 

if it doesn't rain it pours...............


----------



## Spaykay

MM - nice they're looking after you. Sure all will be fine but will be good to have a detailed scan. Are you finding out sex?

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

We know it's a boy from cvs test we had.  We saw its bits today!


----------



## Spaykay

Awwwww, A showed off his bits at our scan too at 20 weeks

kay xxx


----------



## polly16

Spaykay - I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight. Hope u having an early night.

MM - Sorry to hear they sending you for more tests, but it is almost certainly precautionary. If you are short then it is probably just the way the baby is and nothing medical at all so try not to worry. Doctors like to cover their backs by saying they have investigated everything.


----------



## miraclex2

MM this happened to my friend a few weeks ago at 36 weeks pregnant, her little boy was born yeaterday and he is fine please try not to worry x x

Sorry I have been a bit of a pants poster but been extremly tired and havnt had much to report but today I have    got apt letter for 12wk scan its 2 weeks today so exciting, but whats even more exciting C has taken to toilet training having shown no interest what so ever in the potty we got him a little padded toilet seat and yesterday he was amazing with just one accident, and this morning has actually had a poo, oh my i never ever thought I could get so excited over a poo    his nappy was also dry this morning so today I'm a very happy and proud mammy lol x

Hope everyone is well and Ipromise to post more and try to keep up with what everyone is doing x


----------



## Giulia77

mighty Mini- my DS who is now 17 months old had short femur and everybody was concerned but he was born perfect in every way. He was very small when he was born but now he is a normal size baby. I hope detailed scan can put your mind at rest.
So two boys for you too!!!


----------



## Spaykay

Potty trainibg! Eek! DD been ready agea, but putting it off until xmas when I have help and DS isn't so tiny

Kay xxx


----------



## miraclex2

Kay I was dreading it as he used to kick up such a fuss when the potty came out, but he has really taken to the toilet even went to Asda today with my parents for an hour and half and was dry when he got back and the same after his nap    how are you? How are the little ones? x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Saw con today. She said could be placenta not working or just short legs  so scanning me on tues again may need to deliver early if placenta crap


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Mini, wouldnt worry, im sure its just because you're pint sized. Im 5'2 and had same thing with dd. She's just petite like mummy & sure will be the same for your lad. My twins are measuring small & im trying not to worry. They measured a day ahead at nhs 24wk scan then at private 4d one at 25wks was told they measured 23+4  Anyway im trying not to worry and you shouldnt either as being small we shouldnt expect big babies  BTW if it is the placenta how early is early, did they give you an idea?x

Anyway both my girls are breech at the mo  so hopefully they'll turn soon.
Hope everyone else, bumps & babies are well x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

The femur is marker for placenta failure.  It's quite below 3rd centile.


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Mini, hope you don't have to wait long for the more detailed scan?x


----------



## polly16

MM - Do try not to worry. You are very petite so it is likely your baby will be low in the percentile range. Hope you don't have to wait too long to find out more.

Bambi - Scans aren't always as accurate as they make out anyway. Heard so many stories of ladies who were told baby was small and then baby wasn't small at all when it was born!!! They often seem get it wrong by 2 or 3 lbs from the scan even when is close to term which seems a bit crazy! My measurements were small last time with pubic bone to top of bump and they panicked and said would have to induce and lo was exactly on 50th centile. Doctors don't get everything right. My measurement today also 1cm small but I not bothered about it for reasons I said, they notoriously inaccurate and besides, I figure it probably quite a good thing thinking forward to being close to term with bumpsize and as well as delivery in mind!

Coles Mammy - Sounds really great about the potty training. Has been tough trying to work out what to do with my lo as she will probably be 25 months when baby born, and you aren't supposed to do it within 2 months of the birth cuz they can regress. Bought a potty and a toilet training seat and she likes playing with them but does not have the attention span to sit on either long enough to actually do anything in them, either that or she is not motivated to try very hard so think have just about decided to give up till a couple months after baby is born altho I know this will be a bit late cuz she will be nearly 28 months by then. I just don't really have any idea how you go about it as lo not very independent and not sure she will ever show any inclination to start training on her own, especially as she doesn't go to nursery so never sees other children using a potty.


----------



## miraclex2

Polly C is 30mths old and has only just started training, we have tried every few weeks since he was 2 but he just hasnt shown any interest, I read somewhere they wont do it until there ready to I now believe that to be true. In the last 2 days there have only been 2 accidents    he also also had poos on toilet (sorry tmi) and dry nappy the last 2 mornings, hope this helps x

MM    this must be such a worrying time for you, am hoping he is just a small baby x

Hi Bambi how are you and the beautiful H? x

Nothing much happening with me, sickness has really eased and I am def feeling more human    its countdown to 12week scan and then we can tell the world our news x


----------



## Spaykay

MM - praying all is fine and ur baby is just diddy and cute. X

Bambi - doh...can't remember my reply to u

C's mummy - not long!!! Excuting!

Polly - DD will be 30 months when we start potty training. She has played but not used it. I'm going to buy big girl pants from santa and put nappies awY for sleep time. She tells me when she wees and used to (pre brother) tell me b4 she pooed.i left it as new regression may occur


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, 

MM - so sorry you are having this worry, hope the detailed scan is able to put your mind at rest. sending hugs.

Coles mammy, well done to you and ds on potty training! (In my opinion it's as much of a trial for us as it is for them!)

Ladies thinking about training soon - I didn't start with ds until he was about 30 months, although lots of his friends had done ot earlier as he never really showed any interest, although he knew what potty was for. He hated the potty so he chose his own little seat and we went from there. I followed a book called 'Potty Training for Boys' which went against the idea that you have to lose nappies in one go and not look back, and we just started with a couple of hours a day, when we were at home. He took to it really quickly, with only a few accidents, and once he was dry at home, we went out without a nappy and all was fine. When we had a bit of regression (when he got bored with the whole thing) a bit of bribery in the form of a choccie button when he told me he needed to go soon sorted it out! I'm sure starting when he was that little bit older helped a lot. He's just gone dry at night, so I am a proud mummy there!

Kx


----------



## daisy-may

afternoon girlies ....

just flying by to put a few photos up in my diary if anyone is interested ....

MY BABIES ARE 6 MONTHS TODAY AND DEX IS 2 1/2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh they are on the last page by the way !!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236651.0

interviewing another nanny tonight but loved last nights one .... theres another weight off my shoulders !!!

daisy xx


----------



## KG

Ahhhh, Daisy, your family are gorgeous - happy half birthday to all three!

Good news on the nanny and congrats on your new job. Big hugs to you too - I haven't read your diary for a while - take care of yourself.

Kx


----------



## daisy-may

K - perhaps best not read my diary ... ive had some v v v dark days recently !!!!


lots love xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

We have started giving Jack tasters of food. I bought some baby food in jars and so far he has tried shepherds pie, mango suprise and chicken and tomatoe risotto. He really liked the shepherds pie but LOVED the mango, grabbing the spoon and shoving it in his mouth - admitidley he then pulled it out and jabbed himself in the eye and then the nose with it   

We had our scan today and saw a huge (in comparison to last week) sac that had a small fluttering heart beat. So all seemed ok and have now been discharged from epu to my mw so we get our 12 week scan next - should be around 15/12 - and I stay on the cyclogest   till 20 weeks.


----------



## KG

Daisy, wanted to send you a PM, but can't from my iPad. Take care of yourself, hun. Hope things will get easier, and you have some people to talk to. Here if you need to let off some steam. 

Kx


----------



## Spaykay

daisy-may - i think ur amazing!!! You never moan and reading your diary I wish I was closer to make you a cup of tea. You're a rock! xxx

Kay xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisy-may,
Your darlings are gorgeous. Big kiss to them all.. Beautiful.. And you are just amazing. Come on give yourself some credit! Wish you were close by. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## polly16

Thank you for your reassurances Coles Mammy, Spaykay and KG. LO shows no signs of wanting to be potty trained so think u r right, makes sense to wait. There no point trying to do it too early cuz think it would be too much extra work cleaning up after accidents! Just feels like pressure from other mums who already have lo toilet trained by the age of 2 but every child is different and need to wait till she ready. Hoping this happens at some point tho and is obvious!!! Else will still be in nappies at age 5!

Daisy-May - Congratulations on surviving the first 6 months! I am sure it will start to get easier from here on in, albeit gradually, but as other ladies say, I think you cope really well with whatever is thrown at you.


----------



## Spaykay

Polly - young yet to show potty training signs. Enjoy the no need for nearby toilets whilst u can!

Kay xxx


----------



## DazeyJ

Hello ladies...we're on the countdown now which is exciting  

Our LO has always been a terrible sleeper and the other night out of the blue slept through the night in her own bed, first time since 6 mths old   Couldn't believe it when they told me in her montessori that they had talked about it in circle time and that is what instigated it! (she has only been there since Sept)..We've had mixed results since then but I can't decide whether to get tough on it now so close to the babies arrival when her world will be turned upside down and a little usurper will be in our bed...what do you think?

Polly - I would deffo say wait til the signs are there...we trained DD just before her second birthday as she was showing signs and needed to be trained for montessori but we did have periods of regression and I wouldn't rush in to it a second time I don't think....she did do brilliantly though...never had any interest in the potty by the way....straight on to the toilet..

Spay - hope the balance of work has been sorted in your house

Mini - I hope your results showed it was a lot of worry over nothing  

Sue - can't believe how close together your LO's are...call it Irish twins here in Ireland  

Daisy - my lord you really have had a lot going on...your brood are lovely and I hope things have calmed down a little... 

Hope the rest of you are doing well x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Scan was fine. Legs have grown since last wk. still small but growing on its own  line   She thinks  it's just tiny tim! Going to check again in2 wks and check the blood flow of  placenta. She looked at my thigh and said mine was too small     

is it normal to feel so so tired at 21 weeks? I literally have no energy, I feel exhausted. I was fine a few weeks ago, its suddenly come on the last couple of weeks.


----------



## miraclex2

MM great news on the scan    hope you can relax a little now, I'm only 11wls and finding it hard to stay awake yawnnnnn x

C has had a full week of dry nappys during the night, so we are going to buy a mattress protector at the weekend and see how he goes without nappys altogether eeekkk my baby boy is growing up, only have to get him from sucking his thumb now (we have no chance lol) x

Hope everyone is well, been quiet on here x


----------



## KG

MM - great news on your scan, you must be so relieved. I've been shattered all through, but just diagnosed with low iron, so taking supplements now and hoping that I get a bit more energy back.

Coles Mammy, we use a mattress protector, but also a Dry Nights pad under the sheet. On the odd occasion when we've had a wet bed it's really easy to whip off the sheet and pad in the middle of the night and replace them - and less washing too.

Kx


----------



## polly16

MM - Great to hear the scan went well and baby still growing properly - that is what matters. You must be very relieved.

KG - Glad they found out about low iron eventually tho as at least now should make you start feeling better. Surprising how little they see you with second pregnancy. I saw midwife 19 weeks when she didn't even do urine or baby's hb etc then last week at 27 weeks and was surprised she said not to come back again until 34 weeks which is after xmas! Good in some ways, but also means things like low iron are slower to be diagnosed etc


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi ladies

Polly Although I didn't see mw much she still did all the rotine test the only reason I think she didn't check you was you were due your 20 week scan. 

KG hope the iron does the job eat lots of fibre tho   

CM well done on potty training, DS is fascinated with the loo and potty until it comes to sitting on them.

MM good news on scan

Not much here trying to get DD to take a bottle, she was fine last week now refusing. Nights good we got 12-7 the othernight but generally at least 5-6 hours at a time,

Feed over ironing to do.

xXx


----------



## Spaykay

SP - I can't get DS to take a bottle. Drinks 1oz ish them sticks his tongue out and cries.

All I can say about my evening with the 2 today is AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## DazeyJ

Hi there....just looking for some advice/experience....at appt yesterday consultant is concerned baby is on the small size and has booked me in for induction on Sat....she did give me a sweep tho and said from how low baby is and cervix soft that she expects me to go on my own before then....anyone any experience of getting things going after a sweep? Unfortunately DTD isn't an option for me as in F/F relationship   Would so love to go into labour myself and try out my hypnobirthing etc! She also said it would be easier on the babba to go into labour naturally....am trying to talk to him and tell him so! Either way he'll be here by next week


----------



## sleepypenguin

Dazey how exciting for you. As far as I am aware a sweep will only really work if your body is ready for labour anyway. I had one booked with DS but went into labour before the mw arrived to do it, she did do it anyway and it speeded labour up. I seem to remember from our NCT classes 2 years ago you are more likely to go into labour when relaxed (easier said than done). Can DP give you a massage before bed tonight lights dimmed etc. Not sure how comfortable you are but a waddle in the woods and a bumpy car journey set me off for DD.

Good luck nearly there.

xXx


----------



## Spaykay

Dazey - sweeps never wirked fir me I'm afraid, but good luck. Induction has been hard once and goid once for me also so sorry can't help there either. COME ON BABY!

Kay xxx


----------



## KG

Dazey, I don't really have anything to add, except to second that as I understand it sweeps only work if you are almost ready anyway. Just wanted to wish you luck and hope baby arrives soon without any intervention!

Kx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I had one and my waters ended up breaking with rubbish contractions and ended being induced   

good luck!


----------



## DazeyJ

Oh lord, thanks for replies ladies, what will be will be, having wierd pains on and off today but nothing really stirring..

Spaykay do you mind me asking on your hard induction were you favourable down below before they started you? I know with my DP head was high and cervix not ripe and it took forever to get going...am hoping easier for me as doc said things looked good down below...

SleepyP- funny that you say that about relaxing....was blissed out listening to my hypno cd earlier and felt what I thought might be the start of contractions....might get it on again and see if it makes a difference...


----------



## Spaykay

Dazey - hard one I was like ur DP and it took ages but easy one I was ripe n juicy like u!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## DazeyJ

Ah thanks Spay...nice to hear!


----------



## angel star

Hi, just after a bit of reassurance if you can give it to me. My head tells me one thing but deep down I feel another. I am only 5 weeks so very early days but lost 2 pregnancies in 2009 at 7 weeks. I have a nearly 4yr old who I had a nightmarish evening with yesterday as DH was away and we were out. He wanted picking up from time to time for which I tried to divert and say I had a bad back, but ended up picking him up a couple of times. Then he was so badly behaved it was stressing me out. In hindsight it was stupid of me to think he would be alright at the youth group I help at past is bedtime - he just ran round with his Thomas the Tank umbrella causing mayhem - sounds funny now but wasn't at the time  . I had a few pains in my stomach and thought that was it game over how will I ever survive the first trimester with a fiesty 4yr old. I came home txt DH and said I don't have a good feeling about this baby. I know it's common to have pains come and go and it was probably exacerbated by stress. I suppose my question is, have any of you had tough days with your little ones and still come out fine in the end. I really don't know what I would do if I had another loss. Deep down I know what will be will be and my head tells me that last night would not have affected the baby, but I just don't know. This whole journey has made me a quivering wreck.


----------



## Spaykay

angel star - have you posted on the pregant after loss page? I went there as was sure I'd miscarry my baby boy...WRONG! I really don't think that stress or picking DS up will hurt the baby. Picking weights is more for your back than the baby. It really is a case of what will be will be, but remember you have 1 healthy boy so there is no reason why you shouldn't carry to full term this term. Miscarriage is horrible horrible, but is is most often your bodies way of saying bye bye to an unhealthy angel. Nothing that you do will harm a healthy baby so try to think that this one is your healthy baby and WILL be in yuor arms in 8 months. I know it's impossible to think like this really, but it's true. ((()))

Kay xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Angelstar

I've been in the same boat as you after we had ds we started ivf again when he was 9months and inbetween then I've had 4 early miscarriages for 5 to 7 weeks! When I got pregnant the last time I had so many cramps and pains I would text dh while he was at work saying I think I'm going to miscarry again and for the 1st 12 weeks I would have pains and just think it was all over my little boy had just turned 3 and he would always ask for me to pick him up and I would say mummy has a bad back but yes at times I did pick him up and after I would worry something would go wrong! But I had a baby girl 5months ago and I had so many cramps pains and lifted my ds a lot and all work out fine so just take it easy where you can but I no its hard after what you've been through before and its only natural to feel that way. Keep positive 

Charlie x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Ditto!!!


----------



## angel star

Thanks for your replies. It's good to know that I am not the only one with these feelings and thoughts. I must try and be more optimistic and believe that all will be ok  .

Kay, I have posted on the pregnant after loss thread, but I'm not sure and couldn't remember if any of the others have a child already, so thought I would come in search of you all here  .


----------



## daisy-may

hey gorgeous girlies wish i had more time to chat ....


dex and the twins are fab but manic all the time, my job is fab and dex loves our nanny .....


kids great !!!!!!!!!!


but it is sooooooooooooooooooooo hard sometimes isnt it ??


daisy x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Yup!


----------



## LittleMissM

Daisy - I have just the 1 at the mo, and you know I find that hard - lol  Hugs hun xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Dais- I was nust thinking abkut twin mums whildt boobing DS to sleep tonight with DD waiting fir me. I dkn't know how u do it! 

I'm feeling a bit of a failure at the mo.

Ha ha, DS just farted, i still find farts so funny! Whoever does them. Great in class wheb all silent and an embarassed child lets one slip...or DD bends over and one pops out...or mummy does onne in public (not)

Ok,  bed time fir me!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

why you feeling a failure


----------



## Spaykay

Coz I cab't cope with 2 hun and ine's always crying 

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

oh hun    have you no one to help you?


----------



## Spaykay

I'll go into it with time...I'm just rubbish...or don't cope well...rememberI was in the don't want more can't cope club!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

yeah me too!


----------



## polly16

Kay -     Everyone feels like that sometimes. U r doing really well and I don't think there is any easy way thru the first 6 months, friends I have talked to say you just have to survive the first 6 months tho with 2 and then it slowly starts to get easier and u forget how hard it was. These friends often come to playgroup with what looks like 2 absolute angels and I wonder how they ever felt that way, so goes to show, even those that look like they cope really well often don't feel that way during the tough times. I also spoke to someone with twin babies about 4 months old plus a fairly mischievous toddler and she says everyone always says this should be a magical time in your life but for her she is only focusing on getting thru it as she finds it so exhausting! Not that it is like that all the time I am sure but don't think that you are rubbish or that you don't cope well, because you are coping and that is what matters. Just keep going and don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## KG

Kay, sending hugs. I felt like that with one. Am trying not to think about what it will be like with two.

Kx


----------



## LittleMissM

Snap - Im really worrying about having no 2 with a 1 year old - eek!!!!


----------



## DazeyJ

Hi ladies, just a quick one to say that our little Max arrived on Sat after a speedy 5 1/2 hour induction, feel so lucky and our little family is very happy right now...will catch up when I can...X


----------



## LittleMissM

Huge congrats xxx


----------



## KG

dazey, many congratulations!

Kx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## Spaykay

Awwwww Dazey - fab news!


----------



## Giulia77

Dazey, huge congratulations!!!!


----------



## KG

Hi ladies,
Help! I'm having a wobble!  Ds is just breaking up for the Xmas from all his usual things - pre-school, swimming lessons, etc and I just keep thinking that when we go back I'll probably have a newborn to take along too! How on earth do you keep all these things going and get there on time? I can't imagine how to get ds ready and out of the door in the morning if the baby needs feeding at the same time! Not to mention trying to find time to get dressed myself! Obviously it must be doable as plenty of others seem to manage. Please someone tell me it will work itself out!!

Kx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey KG please don't worry about all this I was exactly the same and at 1st I never thought I would be able to do it! But it all just worked out just fine. My dd has her bottle when we all wake then we all get showered and ready while she plays but when she was really little she would go back to sleep we then all got dressed but at the start I didn't change dd just left her in baby grows for a while. Now I get up at 645 every morn feed dd get a shower the dh sorts ds out and we are all ready and dressed by 745 then I give ds breakfast dh always leaves for work at 8 once ds has had breakfast we leave for 820 every morn it was a mad rush at the start but it all just fell in to place and now we do it every morning without thinking about it 

You will be just fine and like you say others do it this lady I no from the school she has 3 and she always looks amazing every morning she has 3 all under 4 

Its natural to think like this but I found dd just seemed to fit in to our normal routine and she seems more chilled out about it all.

All the best any questions please ask 

Charlie xx


----------



## Spaykay

I get DS to sleep b4 DH wakes up DD at 7. He showers b4 and then finishes off or holds DS whilst I give DD breakfast. He then takes DD to school whilst I do DS. I get a shower somehow! Not sure how it'll go when DD in knickers after Christmas though. Will we have time to wait for her to try and pee? Will she sit on the loo for DH? Ahhhhh!!!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi ladies

Hope you have all had a lovely christmas, we still have presents to open partly due to DS not being that bothered, shear number of presents and also needless to say the traditional chritmas lurgy has struck.

KG how are you hun ready to pop you have made it past Xmas so are you hanging on for 2012?

Have a great NYE 

x


----------



## speeder

hi girls - can I join this thread? have just had our second daughter 11 days ago! our first is just over 2! 

I feel incredibly happy and blessed - but - slightly overwhelmed. once dh goes back to work how will I cope!? even getting everyone washed and up in the morning seems like a huge task. plus I am breast feeding and it takes forever!  dd1 is an amazing little girl but very independent and a bit tantrumy right now - sometimes it feels like a fight even having breakfast.... 

I have so much respect for mums - way harder than any day job

anyway any tips would be very welcome!

speeder x


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi Speeder congratulations, the main thing is don't put too much pressure on yourself make any appointments later in the day and if you don't make it too anything else ie playgroup cest la vie. I am breastfeeding DD and the little monkey won't take a bottle so DS (23 months) has to fit around us. personally I feed DD first thing sat with DS while he has breakfast. We currently watch way too much tv but DS doesn't like being shown how to do things ie puzzles so it keeps him still. DS does play independently as well but does generally want a cuddle just as I sit down to feed so I have mastered the art of one arm feeding just winding makes things tricky. You really will adapt and we are more organised on our own than when DH home and playgroups etc ar great as everyone wnts to cuddle DD so I get time with DS or a hot cuppa   .

Morning shower etc I used to shut DS in the bathroom with me but he can now undo the lock so now he plays in the lounge with stair gates shut with DD in her cot in another room although he loves his sister he does like sitting on her and smothering her with kisses  . Personally I can't function until I have showered and it is my 5 minutes of peace a day.

After a few days it will be second nature (think how you felt the first time DH went back to work after DD1).Also the tantrum bit is tricky as it is partly their age but also life has changed over night for them and they are not old enough to fully understand whats going on. DS settled down after about 2-3 weeks it does get better.

Good luck and look foward to chatting more.

x


----------



## KG

Hi ladies,
SP, yep, I look and feel like I am going to pop any minute! Quite odd not knowing whether I will have a baby this year or next!

Speeder, hi, and congratulations! Getting everyone ready in the morning, esp when ds has to get to Pre-school is something I have no idea how I will manage yet - it seems incredibly daunting to me too. My ds is a bit older, but having a bit of a clingy phase and wanting loads of attention at the mo, which will make things interesting.

Kx


----------



## speeder

Thanks Sleepypenguin (like your name BTW   ) You sound very organised!  I will work on my one armed feeding technique...

Good luck KG - how exciting - it's so strange that was me only 2 weeks ago - hope the birth goes well x

Hope everyone has a lovely new year.  We're just heading to DH's in-laws for a quiet one - I am really hoping to get some sleep in the avo - currently getting 4 hours unbroken sleep a night which I'm struggling with   

speeder


----------



## Spaykay

Speeder . blimey! 4 hours unbroken sleep is fab at this stage!!!! 

Kay xxx


----------

